# The Capital Cigar Society Fall Wine Tasting September 27th 1pm-4pm



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

We are proud to announce our next event is a wine tasting at Tarara, a local Northern Virginia winery. Tarara has crafted elegant wines from the finest fruit for 20 years. Small lots of handcrafted wines of the finest varietals, with an emphasis on the Bordeaux classics, Merlot, Cabernet Franc and Cabernet Sauvignon, are artistically created... and a perfect accompaniment to any occasion.

With each bottle, the winemakers of *Tarara* have captured the unique characteristics of the individual varietal. Complex and deep flavored, yet well-rounded with soft, subtle tones, there are wines that will satisfy every palate. The tasting will include these award winning wines:

*2007 Viognier
2007 Charval
2007 Rose
2004 Reserve Merlot
2005 Cabernet Franc
2005 Cabernet Sauvignon
2005 Meritage*

Each attendee will also receive a 10%-20% discount on any bottle or case they purchase that day.

Also included are two cigars from Altadis for each member.

We'll be raffling off at least one box of cigars, with more prizes to be added for every 10 raffle tickets sold. Each attendee receives one raffle ticket and may purchase additional raffle tickets for $10 each or receive 6 raffle tickets for $50. The cost for the event is $30 per participant and only 25 event tickets will are available, please act now and purchase your event tickets using a major credit card or internet payment account by clicking here.

This event will be held at an outdoor pavilion so please dress for the fall weather. If its raining it will be held indoors, but no smoking will be allowed.

For those unfamiliar with the winery, you can find directions here.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tickets still available guys.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Still a few tickets left for this one boys and girls.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Still have tickets for this guys, come and get em.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Still have tickets available for this guys.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Last day for ticket sales.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Boy do I wish I was in Virginia visiting my sister!


----------

